# [Partially resolved] Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 (no ethernet now)

## norsett

I have a newly assembled computer with GA-970A-UD3 as mainboard.

After several tries I found out that it's possible to boot via USB or CD drive, but it's not possible to mount any devices, neither USB nor internal hard drives. 

When trying to mount an internal hard drive partition during a LiveCD session all commands are 'not found' (like "/bin/ls: command not found"), as if the connection is broken.

When trying to boot with another device plugged in during boot, I end up in initramfs (internal hard drive and CD drive is ok, but read above).

I also tried to boot from hard drive with a full system, which terminated in kernel panic.

To me it seems like, it's not possible to handle two disk drives at one time.

I've read about the problems with this very mainboard (unfortunately only after I bought it) and USB, I don't know if the above problem fits in there.

USB is enabled in BIOS.

Am I missing something or is this problem regular? 

Or is the mainboard defective?

Maybe there's someone also having this board?Last edited by norsett on Wed Oct 09, 2013 5:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eccerr0r

Could be bad motherboard.  Might be bad cables or bad PSU too.

If the liveCDs from other distributions also don't work, but yes, likely it's a hardware issue.

----------

## Jaglover

Sure looks like real crappy BIOS

http://superuser.com/questions/411715/gigabyte-ga-970a-ud3-mobo-wont-boot-from-usb-flash-drive

----------

## chithanh

There are some problems with the IOMMU on these mobos. Try booting with iommu=pt kernel parameter.

If that helps, there is a patch available in kernel bugzilla: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=55841

----------

## norsett

Thanks a lot! 

It finally worked! At least I can boot and mount anything.

However, USB 3.0 and Ethernet still don't work. 

Except for the patch and graphics driver I have used my old kernel config from my old compuer where both USB 3.0 and Ethernet worked. 

Is there also some special kernel parameter, kernel module or whatever that I need for this mainboard?

----------

